# Article: Exclusive: Corrupt Apple Store Employees Come Forward Across America



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

I know this isn't about a specific Apple device, but the story is just amazing and it's definitely worth a read.

http://m.gizmodo.com/5968284/exclusive-corrupt-apple-store-employees-come-forward-across-america


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

This article made me nauseous. I hope someone at the top looks into this & does something if this is going on.


----------

